# Rolling on mud



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey whats up guys. Have a bsmnt ceiling that is painted eggshell. Got a call to come have a look cuz the guys that did it did a horrible job. 
Anyways job wasn't too bad. Made it clear from the get go I wasn't there to bash anyone. Told homeowner most of it was just flashing, drywall paper and mud different background. Flats slightly humped but not horrible. Few bad butts. Anyways he wants it fixed so went tonight and doubled out all flats tight. Butts were pretty bad actually and took the mud. Gonna skim ceiling solid tomorrow and sand Following day. 
I hear a lot about rolling the mud on and then pulling off with knife. Anyone ever rolled with tight nap and left it??? Entire ceiling needs sanded anywaY I guess and if real short nap I picture it showing me where I haven't sanded. But on the other hand I picture a nap up there that is a total pain in the ass and end up skimming over that anyway lol.
Familiar with level coat etc and don't have access to the rig by tomorw so gotta get er done. Was just wondering time wise and consistency if I could roll this bad boy with thin mud and leave it to sand. I know a good tight skim coat is pretty reliable so not real sure. THanks for any opinions. Hope all are busy.😎


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello, Never tried rolling and leaving it for sanding, Sure would be interested in how it goes though.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That just sounds like an awful lot of sanding to me


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

Yea woke up this morning thinking same thing. Just gonna skim er out 
😎


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

It wouldnt be that much sanding with a PC would it?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Roll it on with a 3/4 and squeegee it off:thumbsup: alot less sanding


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually did something similar... used a paint roller to apply very runny mud, then applied fibafuse, then used the roller to set the fuse. After that I just rolled another coat over it worked pretty well. Mud has to be really thin though....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

soon this post will turn into bubbles


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> applied fibafuse..


Are you on the payroll?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Actually did something similar... used a paint roller to apply very runny mud, then applied fibafuse, then used the roller to set the fuse. After that I just rolled another coat over it worked pretty well. Mud has to be really thin though....


Try wallpaper glue instead of mud next time, TF, you'll be amazed.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Are you on the payroll?


Si senor


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

mld said:


> Try wallpaper glue instead of mud next time, TF, you'll be amazed.


We thought about that as I read that on here once before. The wallpaper glue was so expensive comparatively. We did however try some spray adhesive and that worked very well also. Wallpaper glue is probably the cleanest way I would imagine though. Next time we have a plaster house that gets all the walls fibafused I will try that for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Sammy1979 (May 24, 2014)

chris said:


> Roll it on with a 3/4 and squeegee it off:thumbsup: alot less sanding


I agree, "Magic trowel" on a stick. Sometimes need to spray lightly with water if mud starts to drag, other than that it's the way to go! Good luck


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> We thought about that as I read that on here once before. The wallpaper glue was so expensive comparatively. We did however try some spray adhesive and that worked very well also. Wallpaper glue is probably the cleanest way I would imagine though. Next time we have a plaster house that gets all the walls fibafused I will try that for sure :thumbsup:


That was me. Here it's is again.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Finished with fresco harmony


----------

